# Getting ready to adopt a new puppy



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

My wife wants to get a new Golden Retriever. I figure since Blondie turn out to be a great dog, I will find a two year old to bring home. I got Blondie when she was two. 

My house is elevated so the puppy would have to climb stairs. I understand you should not let them do any stair climbing until they are 2 and older to prevent health problems. 

Plus there is a lot of two years looking for homes that needs lots of special attention. I like hyper dogs :smile2:.... 


Our search has started, found one in TN and another one in Atlanta, Ga.... The one in Atlanta is in a pound.


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Looks like the one in Ga and TN found homes. We will just keep watching until we see the right one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you checking with any of the GR Rescues?


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes I am checking with the local GR recue too. We are watching, waiting for that special one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you aren't already pre-approved and on a waist list with a GR Rescue I would go ahead and do that as soon as possible. Most of the GR Rescues don't get pups in very often but when they do they go very quickly. 

If you're pre-approved and on the wait list, you will be contacted when one comes in that matches your request and lifestyle.


----------

